# NiC Aliases with dhcp

## Raz

My isp gives me 5 ip's via dhcp.

I want ALL of those on a single nic  :Smile: 

the problem is that alias_eth0="dhcp dhcp dhcp dhcp" doesn't seem to work.

when booting i get messages with aliases beeing created.

but i get no ip for them.

Anyone who know what i need to to to get all ips to eth0?  :Smile: 

----------

## Nitro

You can't (someone correct me if I'm wrong), with the way DHCP works, you can only have one dynamically assigned IP per physical card.  Reason why: DHCP servers keep track of IPs by storing them and the MAC address of the NIC in a file containing all the other leases.  The DHCP protocol doesn't allow for multiple dynamic IPs on one card. (only one MAC per card remember?).

If you had static IPs you could setup all 5 IPs on one card very easily. Sorry.

----------

## Raz

argh.

well... just have to go out and buy a few more nics then  :Razz: 

----------

## Nitro

 *Raz wrote:*   

> well... just have to go out and buy a few more nics then 

 

lol, That would work.  :Smile: 

----------

